# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chùm Ảnh Chuyến Đi Tây Bắc Văn Chấn Nghĩa Lộ

## niemtinvn

Trong đợt nghỉ dài ngày 30-4 vừa rồi chúng tôi có dịp khởi hành lên Tây Bắc hành trình Văn Chấn - Nghĩa Lộ .Cả đoàn đã có chuyến đi trải nhiệm thú vị khi được tham quan các bản làng còn giữ nguyên những nét kiến trúc văn hóa, những đồi xe xanh mướt, bắt cá suối , thăm chợ Mường Lò, đá cảnh suối Giàng ....dưới đây là một số hình ảnh chuyến đi xin gửi tới các bạn:

Ảnh Phần 1 : Văn Chấn Nghĩa Lộ Thăm Bản 
Ảnh Phần 2 : Văn Chấn Nghĩa Lộ Đi Rừng
Ảnh Phần 3 : Văn Chấn Nghĩa Lộ Mường Lò Suối Giàng

Ảnh Tóm tắt chương trình đi Khe Thắm – Khe Mòn- Khe Thưa – Khe Bịt - Thượng Bằng La-Mường Lò-Suối Giàng 

Thăm Bản





Đèo Lũng Lô

Hoa bên ven đèo

Đi Rừng

Sóc Rừng


Câu cá 

Leo Thác

Suối Giàng

Mường Lò


Nguyễn Bình Anz
Phòng  Du lich Thai Lan.

----------


## lunas2

cứ như đi thám hiểm í nhỉ

----------


## o2b

cảnh đẹp và hoang so quá

----------

